# Need opinion on new business card ASAP



## Robin Usagani (Mar 23, 2011)

Thoughts? You can use QR reader apps to scan it. My favorite is ConnectMe QR.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Mar 23, 2011)

Works!

Cool!

I want to do this on t shirts!


----------



## Robin Usagani (Mar 23, 2011)

bitter, do you think i should do vcard also?  Put 3 codes?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Mar 23, 2011)

What does the vcard code look like, and how will it it with the other two?


----------



## Robin Usagani (Mar 23, 2011)

testing it right now.  I want to make sure it works on iphone.  If it does, I will post it here and see if it works on other phones.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Mar 23, 2011)

omg omg.. it works.  It just pops a button and ask me if I want to add to contact.  Now the question is, do I put my street address or not. Hmmmmmm.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Mar 23, 2011)

how about this


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Mar 23, 2011)

It works.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Mar 23, 2011)

Can someone on Droid phone try all three codes please


----------



## Robin Usagani (Mar 23, 2011)

what phone you got bitter


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Mar 23, 2011)

iPhone4, and scanned my iPad.


----------



## MohaimenK (Mar 23, 2011)

idea is nice an all but I wouldn't do it personally. why? because 10 mins ago I didn't know what it was and you had to explain it to me after a long chat convo. So that makes me think, if I gave my card to general public, how many would know what to do with it? I'd rather just put my actual website address in the back and call it a day  I don't like to do anything for my business that could put even the slightest limit to people, in this case, not knowing what those squares are.

Oh hey Bitter! How are you doing sexy thang??


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Mar 23, 2011)

He's got all the info on the front, the back is for geeks.


----------



## eric-holmes (Mar 23, 2011)

I like it! I want to steal your idea!


----------



## AKphotography (Mar 24, 2011)




----------



## AKphotography (Mar 24, 2011)

Awesome idea man!!!! i love it


----------



## dnavarrojr (Mar 24, 2011)

What software are you using to create the QR images?


----------



## Robin Usagani (Mar 24, 2011)

Man... everyone loves my qr code and doesnt pay attention to my design. Does it look good or not? LOL

Just google QR Coder generator, youll find a lot of sites.


----------



## Forkie (Mar 24, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> Can someone on Droid phone try all three codes please


 All work perfectly on my Samsung GT-I5500



Schwettylens said:


> Man... everyone loves my qr code and doesnt  pay attention to my design. Does it look good or not? LOL



Haha, that's what happens when you use gadgets!

I really like it, but perhaps just try putting either the "U" logo or your contact details on the other side - it may balance out a bit better, maybe not, but that's my gut feeling.  Apart from that, it looks great - I love the typesetting.


----------



## Forkie (Mar 24, 2011)

MohaimenK said:


> idea is nice an all but I wouldn't do it personally. why? because 10 mins ago I didn't know what it was and you had to explain it to me after a long chat convo. So that makes me think, if I gave my card to general public, how many would know what to do with it? I'd rather just put my actual website address in the back and call it a day  I don't like to do anything for my business that could put even the slightest limit to people, in this case, not knowing what those squares are.



I think most of the "younger" generation know what to do with these.  You even see them on the side of buses and on billboards here in London, so all you have to do is scan and get taken to the website or to the list of special offers, or whatever.  Just because he's ahead of the game, doesn't make it unneccesary or restrictive, it shows he knows what the next big thing is and is taking advantage of it before everyone else.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Mar 24, 2011)

You may be right with putting it on the left.  I will try it when I get home.



Forkie said:


> Schwettylens said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone on Droid phone try all three codes please
> ...


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Mar 24, 2011)

dnavarrojr said:


> What software are you using to create the QR images?


 

Google is your friend.

QR Code Generator


----------



## bennielou (Mar 24, 2011)

I think it's uber genious!  I love it.


----------



## mjhoward (Mar 24, 2011)

Maybe pua a horizontal blue line above and below the QR codes on the back in the same color as the U to tie it in.  Not at the edge of the card, but kindof like a 'wide-screen' style horizontal line.


----------



## eric-holmes (Mar 24, 2011)

I also like the typeface. What is it? If you don't mind.


----------



## molested_cow (Mar 24, 2011)

Yeah, but it has nothing to do with what you do professionally.

Also, to flood the whole area with ink like that, it's gonna cost you more... just sayin'.


----------



## CCericola (Mar 24, 2011)

molested_cow said:


> Yeah, but it has nothing to do with what you do professionally.
> 
> Also, to flood the whole area with ink like that, it's gonna cost you more... just sayin'.


 
Not really. If they use a gang run printer it won't. For instance 4over has the same price for business cards regardless of the number of bleeds. They just need to make sure they use the correct black for cmyk printing. The printer they use can tell them the numbers to use.


----------



## dnavarrojr (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks, I did Google QR code generators, but all of them output small images that don't print well, which is why I asked the question.  I thought maybe since this was for a business card that he may have found one that outputs something large enough for print.


----------



## RauschPhotography (Mar 25, 2011)

Clean, simple, and the vcard adds a really neat touch to it! Nice work, Schwetty


----------



## Robin Usagani (Mar 25, 2011)

eric-holmes said:


> I also like the typeface. What is it? If you don't mind.


 
I have to check at home.  I am at work.  I am hardly on here when at home.


----------



## Twisted_Pixel (Mar 25, 2011)

Very impressive.
Can confirm it works perfectly on my HTC Desire also.


----------



## o hey tyler (Mar 25, 2011)

You've got a nice clean image card, Robin. Speaking design-wise. Have you tried any other logo placement? Perhaps upper left corner? Or lower left?


----------



## Robin Usagani (Mar 26, 2011)

I tried moving it around. It didnt look right. Too late now.. i am ordering it already. Plus I added my email. Not sure why it wasnt there when I put it here.


----------



## Kmiller (Mar 26, 2011)

It works great on my Samsung Fascinate!! Very cool!


----------



## mitchell344 (Mar 28, 2011)

I like your business card. Nice clean, simple design. It works.


----------



## CrashC (Mar 29, 2011)

Take advantage of the tracking power that the combination of QR codes and digital printing creates.

*Example*
Purchase a small run of 50-100 business cards with QR Code #1 that sends the user to your website or adds you as a contact.  Place these cards in the shop of the cake vendor you've developed a relationship with over the years.  Use a website like qreatebuzz.com to track how many people use QR Code #1 on the cards that were placed at Cake Vendor X.  Rinse and repeat for every location, event, business or person you leave stacks of business cards with.  Now you have a much clearer picture of where your leads are coming from and can make an effort to capitalize on that information.  The same idea can be applied to other marketing materials like brochures, 4x6 ad cards, etc.
*
Incentives*
Even extremely small incentives to use the QR code go a long way.  "$10 off your first session or order of prints when using this QR code."  These are usually best used as an incentive to share their contact information with you rather than merely anonymously browsing your website.  For example, the QR code gets them to a landing page on your website where they trade submitting their contact information for a secret coupon code for $10 off.


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Mar 29, 2011)

CCericola said:


> Not really. If they use a gang run printer it won't. For instance 4over has the same price for business cards regardless of the number of bleeds. They just need to make sure they use the correct black for cmyk printing. The printer they use can tell them the numbers to use.


 

I have a 4Over account, and I would personally NEVER use them for any marketing materials for my business. Buncha cheap crap.


----------



## CCericola (Mar 29, 2011)

ChristopherCoy said:


> CCericola said:
> 
> 
> > Not really. If they use a gang run printer it won't. For instance 4over has the same price for business cards regardless of the number of bleeds. They just need to make sure they use the correct black for cmyk printing. The printer they use can tell them the numbers to use.
> ...





They are like every other gang printer. They have their place. They are used when cost is an issue. In design there is FAST, CHEAP and QUALITY. You can only pick two


----------



## CCericola (Mar 29, 2011)

Some inspiration for business cards

150 Best Creative Business Card Designs at DzineBlog.com - Design Blog & Inspiration

The divorce lawyer's card made me chuckle.


----------



## Davor (Mar 29, 2011)

I really like it. Its very simple and to the point, the attention is directed almost straight to your name followed by your website. Love the logo btw


----------

